# FREE FISH aka. PetSmart Fish Rescue Operation!!!!!



## thharris

They need your help, if you have any room in your fish tanks then please come by and help these poor fish.

The PetSmart on marine dr in North Vancouver is looking to home some fish for free so if you have any room please help these guys out. Otherwise they are just going to die in those small tanks.

Location:
1325 Main Street
North Vancouver, BC V7J 3J7
604-924-9889

Well I know we can all help these fish out with a better life act now!!!! Here are some pictures of what was left as of 5pm but you might want to call if your coming from far away. Also got some pictures of what to expect before they told us to stop.

Mostly the fish had fins eaten away and also some hith

Stock that needs our help:
Red Devil Cichlid (estimate 3-4 left)
Blood Parrot (5-6)
Turquoise Severum (6-7)
Green Terror (6-7)
Ret Tailed Tinfoil Barb (10-15)


----------



## thharris

Sorry Just realised that they closed early since its Sunday, Please postpone rescue until tomorrow lol!


----------



## eternity302

WOW! From a chain store, that's new! wouldn't expect them to give it for free... but I'm kinda glad they are for the sake of the fish instead of profit =)


----------



## Claudia

Yeah first time i c this but at least u can c they care for the fish instead of letting them die there, hopefully they will some new homes i wouldnt mind some parrots


----------



## pisces

ho....unbelievable........
is it true ?
i may check it.....but in N Van....


----------



## eternity302

I wouldn't mind the parrots neither! Too bad... i have work tomorrow! and not really a place to house em!


----------



## thharris

Yea I was shocked myself they would do that, but what happended is since those fish are so ugly no one bought them, the inventory system automactialy kept ordering more and made it even worse. They actualy have another order for these fish on tuesday so thats why they want to clear these guys out asap.

I'm just glad they didn't cull them so do your part guys and help them out!!!


----------



## eternity302

Everyone... it's time to upgrade your tanks! = )


----------



## BossRoss

is HITH contagious?


----------



## thharris

I'm not 100% sure its actual hole in head, might just be bites from the other fish. Dosen't look the same as what I have seen online and if it is then is isen't as bad. 

From my understanding its not contagious, as long as you look after your tanks, but I will be treating them with metronidazole


----------



## Sargasso

Wow, that's a good deal, I can believe that they'd give the fish away to avoid aggression. 

I have to say though, that location has ROUGH looking fish, I actually stopped going there because some of the fish were just too beat up... Catfish and pacus swimming with no fins, cichlids with shredded fins... Sounds like someone on staff got some sense and decided to thin out the stock.


----------



## thharris

ok after looking again at the fish i got today in my hospital tank, they are in bad shape, under the light in the store you can't see the hith as much, but it looks worse then I thought. Well ill have to med them up and hope that they all heal up ok.


----------



## thharris

Any updates did you guys get them all yet?


----------



## Claudia

did anybody called?


----------



## gwcana

what are the yellow ones? They're pretty


----------



## Claudia

gwcana said:


> what are the yellow ones? They're pretty


Red Devil Cichlid


----------



## gwcana

Claudia said:


> Red Devil Cichlid


Thanks...just looked them out apparently they can grow to a foot long?


----------



## Smiladon

For those people who get these "free" fish, PLEASE use a hospital or quarantine tank. Dont put them in your main tank without quarantining them.


----------



## thharris

Thanks smiladon, guess I should have mentioned that!

Looks like the rescue is going well so far from reports all that is left now are the Red Tailed Tinfoil Barbs


----------



## Claudia

Wow thats great, i was going to call but got busy


----------



## BigFatLyre

I won two coupons last year and actually found the young ladies in that store quite knowledgeable about their products and their "livestock". 
Hey, someones thinking!


----------

